# Billy - Missing on loan



## Naughtynes (29 November 2011)

This is a friends of mines horse Billy please have a look at the link thank you

Description -  Billy is a 15.1/15.2 HH 3.5 yo TB Gelding. He has a white star and a white nearside hind sock. He was out on a loan purchase agreement in Whiston, Rotherham. On 25/11/11 it was reported to me that he left the yard and was sold. On further investigation i believe this to be true. I need to know that he is ok and well. Please anyone with any information get in touch.  

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pleas...se-help-me-find-Billy/327015770645634?sk=wall


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2011)

Has this been reported to MHOL, along with the crime number from the police?


----------



## Naughtynes (29 November 2011)

Yes and I have sent her the link for the useful websites sticky thanks


----------



## cally6008 (29 November 2011)

Now listed on SHR


----------



## Naughtynes (5 December 2011)

Billy has been found and returned to his owner thanks to everyone that has been looking x


----------



## Amymay (5 December 2011)

Brilliant outcome.  Really pleased for you.


----------



## Dizzydancer (5 December 2011)

Glad he is back. Saw the update on Facebook!


----------



## sarahpaton (10 January 2012)

Hey Naughtynes, 

Glad to hear Billy was found  

I'm currently looking for my mare who has also disappeared on loan- can you give me some tips on what was most helpful in finding Billy to help me with my search?

Thanks!!


----------



## Cuffey (10 January 2012)

sarahpaton said:



			Hey Naughtynes, 

Glad to hear Billy was found  

I'm currently looking for my mare who has also disappeared on loan- can you give me some tips on what was most helpful in finding Billy to help me with my search?

Thanks!!
		
Click to expand...

As above contact Missing Horses on Loan, MHOL on here, also on Facebook
Start a FB page Missing on Loan.....horses name 
Start new thread on here with link

Get an entry on www.nedonline.co.uk in Stolen/Missing if you have your passport details
Get a Crime/Incident number from your local Police Force (not always easy they regard this as civil) then an entry onto Stolen Horse Register through Farmkey


----------

